# Englische Bezeichnungen für gängige Begriffe aus dem SPS-Umfeld



## b0den (23 Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Kenn jemand eine Seite, auf Begriffe wie Operandenbereich, Datenbaustein, usw. auf Englisch aufgeführt sind? Es handelt sich hauptsächlich um Simatic-Bezeichnungen. 

Danke!

Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (23 Juli 2008)

hmm, versuch doch mal mit den englischen handbüchern ... hier z.B. das für *Step7 V5.4*


----------

